# new to me p30



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Well just had to do it, p30 will be in Thursday hope the weather lets me in the range never fire a hk,been a 1911 type guy. hope the 9mm ammo holds up but I reload also should be ok, never know about factory ammo, comes and go.
shoot safe


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats. Did you get DA/SA or LEM?


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

da/sa


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

An HK P30 huh? Nice. Post up some pictures if you get the chance.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

When you first shoot it run full power loads through it,preferably 124gr.If you are stuck with light loads you can try locking the slide back for a few days (yeah,like you'll wait that long to shoot it).The recoil springs are stiff when new and take a bit to settle in.Good 115gr work but the bargain stuff is known to be too wimpy to work the slide.

Watch lead bullets,they aren't a Glock but the poly bore behaves different than conventional rifling.You'll want to slug your bore,get a bullet that will be soft enough to swage in or obturate for a full seal and have a good lube,not the hard crap most cast bullets come with.Then you still have to keep the barrel clean every couple hundred rounds so pressure doesn't build.There's a few people that shoot nothing but lead in their HKs,but there's been a lot that have blown too.

Forgot the 1911 deal.HK's armorers say the biggest portion of guns they see come in are the 9s and 40s,and in a lot of cases an FTE is limp wristing.The Gov't and Commanders are quite forgiving of a light grip,not these.


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

My P30S 9mm functioned 100% with every type of factory ammo I had on hand from day one!


----------

